# BLASC funzt nimmer



## TARANTEL (10. April 2006)

hi leute mein blasc geht nimmer gescheit ich habs shcon mehrere male deinstalliert und neu installiert und immer kommt derr selbe fehler das nichts auf mein account geändert wurde auf der blasc seite bin ich noch lvl 45 inzwischen bin ich lvl 49 und es wurde nix geänder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (12. April 2006)

faaaaaaaaaaaalsches Forum...


----------



## Nyana (13. April 2006)

moved 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (13. April 2006)

TARANTEL schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute mein blasc geht nimmer gescheit ich habs shcon mehrere male deinstalliert und neu installiert und immer kommt derr selbe fehler das nichts auf mein account geändert wurde auf der blasc seite bin ich noch lvl 45 inzwischen bin ich lvl 49 und es wurde nix geänder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das klingt so, als wäre der BLASCProfiler in den AddOn-Einstellungen deaktiviert. Überprüf das mal bitte.


----------



## Raidri28 (13. April 2006)

Also bei mir funzt blasc auch nicht.
Beim ersten mal hat er funktioniert. Blasc startet wow und man spielt. Dann verläßt man wow und das ding stürzt ab. Jedesmal muß ich im Taskmanager das Programm killen. Dort steht keine Rückmeldung.

Hab gedacht vielleicht liegt es daran das ich zuviel anderen Schrott inst. habe, aber ne.
Hab mir ne neue Festplatte gegönnt und das system nur mit win und wow installiert.
Blasc inst. alles am Dienstag, aber ne selbe Fehler wieder.

Jetzt ne Frage muß ich irgendwelche ports in meiner Firewall (Router) freigeben die wow nicht benutzt??

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, aber wie gesagt einmal hat es ja funktioniert.

PS der selbe Fehler passiert auch wenn ich während des spielens in wow umschalte und im Blasc sage jetzt Daten importieren. Blasc stürzt jedes mal ab!!!
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Sirlanzelot (13. April 2006)

Meins geht auch nicht richtig.

es wird nur 1 von 3 chars angezeigt und Bankitems und rezepte lassen sich auch nicht blicken.

Hilfe plz^^


----------



## B3N (13. April 2006)

Das BLASC komplett abstürzt kann ich im Moment nicht nachvollziehen. Evt. kann Regnor dazu was schreiben wenn er am Dienstag wieder kommt.

Was die Anzeige der Chars angeht, so prüft bitte eure Eintellungen in der BLASC-Konfiguration. Bankfach und Rezepte werden nur ausgelesen wenn diese im Spiel mindestens einmal geöffnet wurden.


----------



## Regnor (18. April 2006)

Hallo Raidri,
du hast geschrieben das BLASc abstürzt. Bekommst du da eventuell eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn ja, dann Poste diese bitte hier, da ich den Fehler leider so nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Raidri28 (18. April 2006)

Leider bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung.
Wie gesagt, der Curser bleibt auf Sanduhr und im Taskmanager steht bei Blasc -->Keine Rückmeldung. Hier beende ich dann das Programm und nach ca. 1 Minute verschwindet das blasc Symbol dann auch aus dem Infobereich rechts unten.
Sobald ich in wow bin blinkt das blasc Symbol auch schön, doch sobald ich wow beende wird es grau und das Fenster Datentransfer bleibt in der mitte des screens.
Öffne ich nun z.B. den Explorer verschwindet das Datentransferfenster. Schließe ich dann den Explorer ist das Fenster zwar noch da ist aber nur noch weiß ohne Inhalt. Wenn ich jetzt mit dem Mauszeier drüber fahre zeigt er mir die Sanduhr.

Noch mal die Info. 
Neu inst. System.
Win XP Pro mit allen update von Microsoft
Alle relevanten Treiber
WOW inst.
Slimbrowser inst.
Blasc install.

mehr nicht


----------



## Regnor (18. April 2006)

Hallo,
könntest du BLASC mal im Debug Modus (START-PROGRAMME->BLASC->BLASC(debug) starten und dann mal einen Datenabgleich versuchen. Dann solltest du erstens sehen wo das Programm stehen bleibt. Außerdem sollte in deinem BLASC Verzeichnis dann eine debug.txt Datei sein. Diese könntest du hier im Forum anhängen oder per mail an regnor@blasc.de schicken.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Raidri28 (18. April 2006)

OK werde ich heut abend machen, bin ja jetzt auf Arbeit


----------



## Regnor (18. April 2006)

Raidri28 schrieb:
			
		

> OK werde ich heut abend machen, bin ja jetzt auf Arbeit
> [post="111360"][/post]​



Du antwortest ja schneller als ich refreshen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ideal wäre es wenn du heute abend mal in unseren IRC Channel kommen kannst und dich dann bei mir melden würdest. Dann würden wir das Problemchen sicher schneller finden und beheben können.

Gruß
Regnor


----------



## Nightoggy (18. April 2006)

Hi Leute;
Ich weiß net was ihr da treibt,aber bei mir gehts die ganze Zeit.
Wenn ich behilflich sein kann,dann bitte genau erklären was ich Posten soll.

mfg Nightoggy





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raidri28 (18. April 2006)

hier der debug bericht

18.04.2006 17:53:38<<- BLASC Version: 0.10.2 Build:188
18.04.2006 17:53:38<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
18.04.2006 17:53:38->> WoW Build Version: 5195
18.04.2006 17:53:38->> Programm gestartet
18.04.2006 17:53:38->> Timer:1000
18.04.2006 17:53:38->> WoWFileName: D:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
18.04.2006 17:53:38->> Autoupdate: -1
18.04.2006 17:53:38->> Modus: 7
18.04.2006 17:53:38->> Gold: 0
18.04.2006 17:53:38->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (18.04.2006 17:53:38)
18.04.2006 17:53:38->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
18.04.2006 17:53:58->> Manueller Datenabgleich
18.04.2006 17:53:58<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
18.04.2006 17:53:58<<- Suche nach D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.04.2006 17:53:58<<- Datei gefunden D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.04.2006 17:53:58->> Suche abgeschlossen
18.04.2006 17:53:58->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
18.04.2006 17:53:58->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXX
18.04.2006 17:53:58->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.04.2006 17:53:58->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
18.04.2006 17:53:58->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
18.04.2006 17:53:58->> FTP: Verbunden.
18.04.2006 17:53:59->> FTP: Verbindung hergestellt
18.04.2006 17:53:59<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
18.04.2006 17:53:59<<- Laden von ({D22C3B53-9E98-40FC-A9B0-BA50C44D0438}.lua)
18.04.2006 17:53:59<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({D22C3B53-9E98-40FC-A9B0-BA50C44D0438}.lua
18.04.2006 17:53:59FTPPREPUT Filename=D:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={D22C3B53-9E98-40FC-A9B0-BA50C44D0438}.lua
18.04.2006 17:53:59->> FTP: FTP-Transfer wird gestartet
18.04.2006 17:53:59->> FTP: Transfer abgeschlossen

Trotzdem wird nix übertragen und blasc stürzt ab


----------



## Raidri28 (19. April 2006)

Neueste Version runtergeladen und inst. aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Weiß nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Regnor (19. April 2006)

Hallo, schade das das Hotfix bei dir keine verbesserung gebracht hat.
Ideal wäre es halt wenn du mich im IRC (Quakenet-> #blasc) mal antexten würdest, dann könnten wir die Sache mal gemeinsam durchgehen und hoffentlich eine Lösung finden.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Eorla (19. April 2006)

Kann mich oben nur anschliessen - nach Patch gehts immer noch nicht - schade.

Mach ich halt solange noch manuellen Upload..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raidri28 (19. April 2006)

@Regnor

ok ich werde es mal heute abend versuchen


----------



## Raidri28 (20. April 2006)

Guten Morgen,
hab heut morgen auf mein Profil geschaut............
Leider immer noch keine Aktualisierung meiner Daten :-((((
Steht immer noch auf den Stand von März.

Außerdem ist blasc heut morgen wieder abgestürtzt, hat doch gestern gefunzt,
lag aber wohl daran das er die server nicht erreichen konnte.

Hoffe die Aktion gestern hat trotzdem was gebracht


----------



## B3N (20. April 2006)

Ja - die Server waren gestern Abend eine gewisse Zeitspanne nicht erreichbar, 3 Server wurden quasi "totgezergt". Wir versprechen Besserung, etwas Geduld noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LytHmoG (20. April 2006)

hallo

ich hoffe mein anliegen passt in diesen thread.
seit dem hotfix funktioniert BLASC bei mir wieder ganz normal und es startet immer dann wenn ich will das es startet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur ein problem hat sich damit nicht behoben: meine chars werden einfach nicht aktualisiert. dies seit dem 9.4. also ist das nichts neues. (es könnte sogar sein das ich da mal manuelles update gemacht hab aber das ist schon zu lange her als das ich mich daran erinnern könnte) mir ist wichtig das ich auf dauer eben nicht ständig manuell updaten muss ... das sollte jedoch dann soweit ich mich erinnern kann funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nochmal in kurz: wenn ich BLASC die daten selbstständig uploaden lasse aktualisieren sich meine chars in der datenbank nicht

so ich hänge jetzt noch mal die links zu 2 meiner chars sowie meine lua an

»MainChar« 
»Twink« 

LytHmoG

EDIT: hab das mit dem manuellen upload nochmal probiert. jetzt sind bei allen chars geld inventar und bank ganz (oO) wech... dafür sind einige rezepte drin die vorher nicht drin waren und alle anderen rezepte draußen ... komische sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eaglehorn (21. April 2006)

Muss mich anschliessen. Automatisches Update der Chars per Blasc geht nicht (blasc tut so als würde er etwas hochladen aber auf der Webseite wird nix aktualisiert).
Das Manuelle Updaten geht demgegenüber problemlos.


----------



## Regnor (21. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Wir sind weiter an den Problemen dran. Deshalb kann es sein das in der nächsten Woche dann mehrere Hotfixes von BLASC erscheinen. Sowie es da Fortschritte unsererseits gibt gebe ich euch hier bescheid.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Raidri28 (21. April 2006)

Ich kann das nur bestätigen.
Seit dem update für mich funktioniert zwar blasc ohne Absturz aber es wird trotzdem nich aktualisiert. Schade
Gruß an Regnor


----------



## hersir (21. April 2006)

ich habe bis jetzt immer manuell von hand raufgeladen, hat auch immer funktioniert, nur seit gestern, werden weder items am char noch fertigkeiten angezeigt..

mein profil:

http://www.blasc.de/?c=164924

schaut euch das bitte mal an!

3 freunde von mir haben das selbe problem!


----------



## Crowley (21. April 2006)

Hallo Hersir,

Im Allgemeinen hilft es wenn man einfach nochmal die Einstellungen aufruft und mit OK bestätigt. Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht wäre es hilfreich, wenn du hier mal die BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem SavedVariables-Ordner postest.


----------



## S-Mausal (22. April 2006)

Hallo an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Blasc will auch seit längerem nichts updaten, obwohl er so tut...
Der manuelle upload funzt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis jetzt habe ich nur mitgelesen und alle Ratschläge befolgt, ohne Erfolg.
Habe nun Blasc nochmal neuinstalliert (Einstellungen passen)... 
tja und nun ist meine BLASCProfiler.lua nicht mehr da?!?!
(vielleicht hat sie ja der Osterhase nachträglich versteckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Naja und ohne die geht natürlich noch weniger...

Weiss vielleicht jemand wie ich sie mir wiederbeschaffen kann?

Danke im Vorraus und schönes Wochenende


----------



## hersir (22. April 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hersir,
> 
> Im Allgemeinen hilft es wenn man einfach nochmal die Einstellungen aufruft und mit OK bestätigt. Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht wäre es hilfreich, wenn du hier mal die BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem SavedVariables-Ordner postest.
> [post="111457"][/post]​



hab ich getan hat net geholfen, hier die lua mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mhagrag (24. April 2006)

Hallo,

also ich habe im Grunde das gleiche Problem: Das BLASC-Tool sagt nach Beendigung von WoW, dass Daten für mein Profil hochgeladen werden und es bestätigt auch, dass dieser Upload erfolgreich war. Allerdings tauchen diese Daten nie im Herold auf. An der BLASCProfiler.lua kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht liegen, denn wenn ich diese zum manuellen Upload auswähle, so funktioniert dies wie erwartet.

Grüße!

Nachtrag: Habe auch eben festgestellt, dass es eine Abweichung der (manuell) hochgeladenen Daten und der Visitenkarte gibt. Laut Datensatz ist mein Chara Lvl31 - laut Visitenkarte Lvl 30. Irgendwas stimmt da also auch noch nicht.


----------



## hersir (24. April 2006)

auch manueller upload funzt bei mir net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craynnon (4. Mai 2006)

Habe euch auch das Problem das Blasc die Daten übertragen will und dann abstürzt und ich ihn nur noch über den Taskmanger killen kann. Übertragen wird nix. 

Habe euch auch schon mal eine mail geschrieben.  Wie lösen wir das Problem?


----------



## SAL9000 (4. Mai 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Wir sind weiter an den Problemen dran. Deshalb kann es sein das in der nächsten Woche dann mehrere Hotfixes von BLASC erscheinen. Sowie es da Fortschritte unsererseits gibt gebe ich euch hier bescheid.
> 
> Gruß Regnor
> [post="111445"][/post]​




Ich habe auch das Problem, es wird nicht alles, z.B. die Bankitems, getrackt und es wird gar nichts uebertragen!

Folgende Beobachtung habe ich gerade eben gemacht, wenn ich /console reloadui eingebe erhalte ich folgende Meldung "*BLASC Profiler 0.10.0 geladen*"

Ich habe aber gerade vorher nochmals versucht ob es evtl eine neue BLASC Version gibt, da kommt aber nix. Wenn ich unten rechts auf Blasc klicke und auf Info gehe steht da *V. 0.10.2 Build:191*

Kann es evtl sein, das nicht alle Teile upgedatet wurden?


----------

